# F300s! Again



## fattimo (Jun 4, 2008)

I was a whisker away from an Omega f300 on ebay when the seller pulled the auction.

it was the EXACT one too! typical. Apart from the bay are there any other recommendations from the knowledgeable fraternity here for some good sites for 1970's Omegas ?


----------



## plumsteadblue (Sep 4, 2004)

look in the sales section on here, even if you go back a few pages


----------



## fattimo (Jun 4, 2008)

Yep there's been some good ones in the past from KEITHT, thx


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

fattimo said:


> Yep there's been some good ones in the past from KEITHT, thx


Keith's currently selling off over 100 hummer from various manufacturers on behalf of someone.

Get in touch if you want a spreadsheet of what's available, garyandlucy{at}blueyonder[dot]co[dot]uk

Here's one I picked up from Keith last Tuesday










On my wrist as I type this too.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

I have a completely MINT version of the watch Gary has above (Gary your's is lovely too! lol) in basically NOS condition with unmarked crystal, working perfectly and even with original instructions and hang tag, it is just serviced and running perfectly, if you are interested drop me a PM.

Cheers Tom


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Alternatively I know Keith has some real gems at the moment! and I am geting my hands on some of them tonight! mmmhhh precious IWC eddison (that's right I might buy something other than an Omega!!!!!!!)


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

dickstar1977 said:


> IWC eddison (that's right I might buy something other than an Omega!!!!!!!)


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

dickstar1977 said:


> Alternatively I know Keith has some real gems at the moment! and I am geting my hands on some of them tonight! mmmhhh precious IWC eddison (that's right I might buy something other than an Omega!!!!!!!)


  :lol: 

Wedding preparations must be getting to you. Have the rest of the day off Tom...


----------



## fattimo (Jun 4, 2008)

dickstar1977 said:


> I have a completely MINT version of the watch Gary has above (Gary your's is lovely too! lol) in basically NOS condition with unmarked crystal, working perfectly and even with original instructions and hang tag, it is just serviced and running perfectly, if you are interested drop me a PM.
> 
> Cheers Tom


That's a beaut, but not the fella I'm after. looking for the Gold Constellation from '73. I did drop KeithT a message but will maybe drop a line again, in case there's one in the new set he's looking to sell


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

fattimo said:


> That's a beaut, but not the fella I'm after. looking for the Gold Constellation from '73. I did drop KeithT a message but will maybe drop a line again, in case there's one in the new set he's looking to sell


Constellation 198.0034 GP from '73. It's on Keith's list, unless he's sold it already.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## fattimo (Jun 4, 2008)

VERY close, BA198003 is the one, not too upset as the crystal was heavily marked. But msging as we speak to see the spreadsheet, thanks all for your help!


----------



## fattimo (Jun 4, 2008)

unbelievable, just lifted from a dealer in the far east


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

fattimo said:


> unbelievable, just lifted from a dealer in the far east


Oo, that is nice. Think I noticed the same one you meant on ebay.

Good luck in getting hold of one.

Gold and tasteful, not easy to pull that off.


----------



## fattimo (Jun 4, 2008)

It arrived last night, It's on my wrist today as pictured above, new pictures to come ! CHUFFED!!


----------

